# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Contaminación de acuíferos

## termopar

> *El 25 % de los acuíferos, que abastece al 70% de los pueblos, está contaminado*
> El uso masivo de los fertilizantes nitrogenados en la agricultura es el principal responsable de esta situación.
> 
> 
> EFE Jorge Zapata
> 13 septiembre, 2015 Madrid
> Uno de cada cuatro acuíferos españoles, que abastecen al 70 % de los pequeños municipios, están contaminados con nitratos (nocivos para la salud y ecosistemas) y es el problema más grave e "inquietante" de las aguas subterráneas del país.
> 
> En torno a 170 de las 700 masas existentes están afectados por la contaminación difusa de los nitratos, un 25 % del total, explica a EFE Juan José Durán, director del departamento de investigación y prospectiva geocientífica del Instituto Geológico y Minero de España (IGME).
> ...


Referencia: http://www.efeverde.com/noticias/el-...a-contaminado/

----------

NoRegistrado (14-sep-2015),Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------

